# own a pokie vs never own a pokie



## looseyfur (Aug 13, 2003)

I have been wanting to field this responce for awhile now.


oh yeah?
looseyfur


----------



## SpiderTwin (Aug 13, 2003)

Are you asking because you are thinking of getting a poeci of your own?

Or are you just wondering how many folks here have poeci's?


----------



## looseyfur (Aug 13, 2003)

*asking*

I think I am asking because I always see folks post stuff like ...

I am reconsidering owning a pokie ...
or
I told myself I wouldnt get one...

just seems to be a debate for most folks. I kinda wanted to see via the poll how many folks want to keep them and how many just wont... for whatever reason.
I would keep them in a second and have (although I have since slimmed my collection down to 5 T's)


----------



## Code Monkey (Aug 13, 2003)

My first T back in 1982 was a P. cancerides. That guy made me nervous to say the least even though I loved him. After that, though, I learned enough to know what the common petstore species were and stuck to things more like redknees, curlyhairs, and pinktoes. I had a no "aggressives" rule until October 2002 when a "semi-aggressive", my N. coloratovillosus, gave me my first threat display ever:







It just wasn't that big of a deal. My mental concept of the 'nasty' species was just that: a mental construct. In reality, I realized they're just a bug doing what they do and I'm certainly brighter than they are. After that, I wound up getting an H. maculata and some P. murinus. Now I'm looking to get some choice Pokies (come to me P. metallica raffle sling )

My logic is if you are ready for a Pokie or whatever you'll know it. If you're not sure, you're probably going to be too nervous when working with it and are more prone to making a mistake which could result in a nice alarming bite report for our entertainment.


----------



## Nixy (Aug 13, 2003)

That is a species that is on the "one day" list.
Right now the twins are a bit to young.
Yes I know that others have poecs and small children.
But I have Twins. Double trouble already.
I have twins that Love bugs.
I have twins that have little or no fear of bugs.
I have twins that are Highly curious and Very "five year old touchy, picky uppy. 'Oh, whats that button do? Lets push it'y.' "
In other words, normal five year old,,,, times two.
This collection is Their collection, so it will grow with their maturity and at a rate that allows them to learn as hands on as possable.
I want a poec.
I think they are gorgeous, incrediable and wothy of the gasps and Oo's and Aaah's. They just arn't. For Me. For Us, in my house. The thing to add to This collection at This time.
In a few years. maybe two, maybe ten. Who knows. Play it by ear.
I have no doubts that there will be Poecs in this collection.

Grow as we grow.


----------



## Kali (Aug 13, 2003)

love my fasciatia...and my four year old.  no=no at my house.  spiders get preferential treatment to child because they are less needy.  just my 2 cents 

Kristin


----------



## krucz36 (Aug 13, 2003)

you know, another thing: spiders in an enclosure can live happily on a tall shelf, out of reach of inquisitive fingers. i have tons of stuff in my house i didn't let my kid play with when she was younger, and i somehow managed to keep her alive. so far anyways. with pokies in the house and _everything_!
all this "i won't buy a pokie" talk is kind of weird. that's like saying you won't buy plaid because you don't know how to wear it.


----------



## krucz36 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey CM, that pic brings back memories...my little N. coloratovillosus ( i got him from a store that had no idea what he was, about $15. heh) just moved into his new enclosure...my friend joe leaned in to get a closer look, with the lid off, and just as he was inhaling to say something, she kicked hair rught up his nose. astrud has perfect comedic timing for an arachnid.


----------



## Nixy (Aug 13, 2003)

Oi......
Ok.

Kristin Cullen. Cool No means No here as well. But after bringing up a 16 year old and an 18 year old I have found that No means No, but Murphy's laws apply. I collect blades and the twins don't mess with them. But Those are MINE, all momma No No rules apply, And blades don't happen to get up and walk around on their own, and there is little risk of a blade finding a way to escape it's enclosier.
Since the twins Are an active part of this collection. Since these are Their T's. I think the species difficulty should grow With Them. I already have two that they can't themselves go in with forceps and remove cricket parts and change water dishes for. 
I could get a poec. Keep the poec up high, locked up, safe and sound. A definate No No. But the twins are Excited about this hobby. This is Their hobby. I get to participate with them. They are the ones that wanted spiders. So Their collection will grow With Them. 
They feed, they water, they care for and set up and maintain these enclosiers. It's Part of Their chores as These Are Their pets.
They want poecs. They arn't Ready for Poecs.
I am Not implying poecs are demonic entities Or that it's impossable to keep kids and poecs in the same house. Or that I have an inability to handle my children. Only that I Have been handling children long enough to kow that No might mean NO, but they are individuals and they do, sometimes Bend the No.
Especialy with something they are passionet about. No parent in the history of parenting Can Say that their children have Always done what they say and have Never done what they were told not too. Not truthfuly anyway.

krucz36. True. But as I stated. This is their hobby. I'm working and guiding. But these are their bugs. Like any hobby a very young person engaes in. The parent guides, allows, asses levels for and decides the difficulties of managing their children In their hobby.
This isn't Poec bashing. a poll was asked. The reasons were given. When they can manage their P. murinus and P.cambridgei the same way they do their Brachypelmas, Grammostolas,Avicularias and other more managable and tolerant tarantulas. Then they can tackle something more challanging.
I said it ten times already and will again. This is Their hobby. I broke the rules by getting Two spiders that I have to manage. I Won't buy pets of Any species that turn into the kids pets that the parents handle. They wanted it, They are responsable for it. Caring for their pets is as part of their list of chores as making their beds and picking up their toys. Their stuff, Their responsability. I take care of the two With them. I do the interior mantaining. They toss food in the desiganted spot and pour water in the other designated spot thats set up for this. I do because I enjoy the hobby as well. But this is Their's. I don't want to go overboard and make their hobby mine, and tunr it into a no touchy thing. 
Hey. They like cars too and I drive in them daily and have managed to keep them alive and safe. Doesn't mean I'll be giving them the keys to the stang yet.

I Really hope I got it clear this time.


----------



## Nixy (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: asking*



> _Originally posted by looseyfur _
> *I kinda wanted to see via the poll how many folks want to keep them and how many just wont... for whatever reason.*


I answered yes that I would. Why. Responded to what I felt was misunderstood in my answer. Clearified to the best of my ability what was obvious without the 400 lines of text. If you don't like reading my posts. Don't. Skip. Your choice. 
Thanks for your imput. And do have a nice day.


----------



## MizM (Aug 13, 2003)

K guys! Different strokes for different folks. Everyone raises their kids and Ts differently, and Nixy is doing just fine. In fact, kudos to her for teaching her little 'uns so thoroughly about our beloved spidies!

kruz, sweetie.... just wail till YOU have kids.... you will understand then!!! Shoot, I have taught my 9 and 12 year old boys what no means.... and you'd be surprised what they do behind my back!! I even caught one bragging to his friends about how good he is at lying to me!=D  That was FUN!!

But remember, in America, we have the choice to keep pokies in the same house with our kids, or not! To each his own!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Aug 13, 2003)

My husband has 2 Pokies the P.Regalis and the Salem Ornamental and in the next 2 weeks he will be getting the Fringed Ornamental. I would say if you are a begginner in this hobby or a intermediate then don't get the pokey. If you have alot of Experience under your belt with T's I say get the pokey if you want one. I think these T's are beautiful and have great color and markings but I also know that they are fast and have significant amont of Venom. But I know I am not ready for a pokey but my husband has had alot more experience with T's than I have so I know he will becareful around them.


----------



## Sean (Aug 13, 2003)

i would own a pokie, i just need to come up with the money to buy one


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 13, 2003)

I´ve had a few poecs, I think 7 species. The favorites are regalis and ornata followed by subfusca but only for its nice looks. 
BTW, I have a daughter and shes been raised with rattlers, spiders, scorpions, fish-with-teeth, large boids etc. She´s fine. Just teach the kids that the terrariums are OFF limit. And have locks on the cages just in case they forget.

/Lelle


----------



## krucz36 (Aug 13, 2003)

> kruz, sweetie.... just wail till YOU have kids.... you will understand then!!! Shoot, I have taught my 9 and 12 year old boys what no means.... and you'd be surprised what they do behind my back!! I even caught one bragging to his friends about how good he is at lying to me!=D  That was FUN!!
> 
> But remember, in America, we have the choice to keep pokies in the same house with our kids, or not! To each his own!


I do have a daughter. thanks for your thoughtful policing.


----------



## belewfripp (Aug 13, 2003)

I think it would be odd to decide never to own a T of a given species or genus, but then if I could I'd have 5 each of all 850 + species.  Though I own a poke, they aren't my favorite spiders in the world.  Interesting and pretty, but arboreals have never done that much for me.  I keep some of them because they are neat to have, but I really go hog wild for NW terrestrials.

Adrian


----------



## MizM (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Parents get younger and younger every year! I saw your birth year and thought, oh, a young kid! Both of my 19 year old nephews are parents... I guess some start young, some start really old. I waited till I was 30 till I got pregnant.... and now my kids have WAY more energy than I do... I really should have had them when I was 16 so I could keep up with them now!!!

Sorry for ASSuming!:8o  How old is your daughter? Does she like Ts? My 13 month old granddaughter calls them "puppies!"


----------



## krucz36 (Aug 13, 2003)

dont' worry about it. sorry if i'm being abnormally grumpy. cigarette (lack of cigarette) reaction. 

elise is 10 (its a habit in my family to start young) and she loves the bugs. she calls them "tarantaloos" ("halloo, tarantaloo!")


----------



## MizM (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow, mine are 9 and 12 and are killing me.... slowly!! U R smart to have them young, you can still chase her down and catch her!


----------



## hillie16 (Aug 13, 2003)

I have an 11 year old daughter, a 9 year old son, and a 5 year old daughter. They are driving me crazy daily and *MY* parents are loving every minute of it LOL.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 13, 2003)

we have pokies here... but there are certain spiders that are 'Shelby's' and certain ones that are mine!
She is not allowed to handle ANY spider, regardless of whos it is, without my being present. The same does NOT go for me 
What's kinda neat, is that I am so into them, that it's almost like she has to 'lose interest' in them from time to time, since I was the one that started this whole thing, and she's getting to the age where mom just ain't so cool anymore!
If she wants to handle something without having to ask, she has her vinegaroon, and her millipedes. So far, this setup has worked beautifully for us. 
Every household is different, and I think it should be whatever works for each person


----------



## The_Thunderer (Sep 20, 2007)

*Wow!  Old thread... But I want one!  LOL.*

Absolutely, Positively, do I want a pokie.  Specifically, I want P. regalis.  There are two less than 2 miles from me, but they're SUPER expensive.  So, I'm looking to get a female that won't break my family's bank.  It may take a while, but I WILL have one.


----------



## ahas (Sep 20, 2007)

I' ll get a P. Regalis and a P. Ornata next time I get my pay cheque!  :drool:


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope, no pookies. I find them boring and unattractive. 

My only arboreal is a P. Irminia which I consider selling. If I am to ever get another arboreal it's H. Maculata or Stratopelma Calceatum.


----------



## Poolnymph (Sep 20, 2007)

I was given a P. regalis as a gift by a friend and hence I now own one.  I currently have a no OW policy in my home, so this pokie will be a one of a kind.  To date the temperment has been outstanding, even when I've had to move her on a couple of occassions, but I still have the decency to be very wary and nervous around her.   I also have a 2 year old daughter who has a love of animals as well, so more for their safety, all my T's and reptiles in a room with a door that closes.

I'm planning on building a small single room building in our back yard, which will become the herp room.


----------



## Mina (Sep 20, 2007)

We don't have human children, all of our kids have more or less than 2 legs, and fur, feathers or scales.
I have 5 pokies, 1 immature male regalis, 2 ornatas, 1 fasciata, and 1 metallica.  I love my pokies and I think they are beautiful, and I still want a formosa.
I don't think they are a starter T, and I didn't feel ready to add one to my collection until I had been in the hobby for 10 months.  I got a sling so we could grow together and learn about each other.  I've never had a problem with my pokies, but I do respect their speed and their fangs.
They are a beautiful T, they just aren't for everyone.


----------



## julesaussies (Sep 20, 2007)

Mina said:


> We don't have human children, all of our kids have more or less than 2 legs, and fur, feathers or scales.


WOW! i thought i had one of the few "less than 2 legs" and feathers! LOL My little blue parrotlet had to have one of her legs amputated several years back. She does fine. The only part that really stinks is she used to run in a hamster wheel i had attached to the side of her cage. She loved it. Unfortunately she can't do that anymore...

i had wanted a Pokie, specifically P. regalis, since way back when i was in the hobby previoiusly about 15 years ago.

Now i have on MF P. pederseni who has been bred so i'm crossing my eight legs she'll be gravid.  

i also fairly recently acquired 6 P. regalis and 2 P. striata slings. 

i think my favorite Pokie that i definately want one day is the P. miranda but i probably want most or all one day!!


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 20, 2007)

Mina said:


> We don't have human children, all of our kids have more or less than 2 legs, and fur, feathers or scales.


lol   all my kids are 8x8  
love poecs! :worship:  
have quite a few now, like 65% of my over 300 collection
Am poecaddict


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 14, 2009)

I own a pokie  
x:evil:


----------



## Exo (Nov 14, 2009)

^ Thread grave robber.  


Also, no pokies for me, too venomous for my tastes.


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 14, 2009)

I always said I would never get a pokie..... but now I have a few I would never look back and want to get as many as physical space allows and money allows lol


----------



## bobsleaf (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got:

2x P. tigrinawesseli
2x P. regalis
2x P. miranda (breeding pair)
3x P. ornata
4x P. rufilata
1x P. striata



I would gladly trade my 50+ other T's for more Pokies. More beautiful than all my other spiders.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not currently ready or in the position to get one, but I'm already starting to consider the possibility for the future...Even though I've said in the past I'd never get one.  I'm only 7 months into the hobby, so this is just the beginning for me.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 14, 2009)

I cant say I would never get a T.. I have only been in the T keeping hobby since August.. I am getting my fist 2 P. regalis slings next week...  Cant wait!!


----------



## JC (Nov 14, 2009)

Probably my favorite genus. Around 50% of my collection consists of Poecilotheria.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 14, 2009)

pokies are definitely on my list!!


----------

